# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Почему это лимонный сок сделан из концентрата, а средство для мытья посуды - из насто

## PatR!oT

Почему это лимонный сок сделан из концентрата, а средство для мытья посуды - из настоящего лимона?

----------


## Sanych

А кто сказал что из настоящего средство сделано??

----------

